# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بعد عید سنجش یا قلمچی؟

## Alirezaaaaa

سلام
من رتبه ام کنکور نود و هفت ۳۹۹۰ منطقه ۲ شد
متاسفانه آبان و آذر و دی هم نتونستم بنابردلایلی بخونم
بعد عید برم سنجش یا قلمچی؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> من رتبه ام کنکور نود و هفت ۳۹۹۰ منطقه ۲ شد
> متاسفانه آبان و آذر و دی هم نتونستم بنابردلایلی بخونم
> بعد عید برم سنجش یا قلمچی؟؟


سلام .ازمون های جامع سنجش شرکت کنید

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام .ازمون های جامع سنجش شرکت کنید


ممنون،میشه دلیل هم بیارید؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

جامعه آماریش چقدره؟ و اینکه آزمونهای جامع ش با نظام جدیده یا جداست؟

----------


## Blue.moon

> سلام
> من رتبه ام کنکور نود و هفت ۳۹۹۰ منطقه ۲ شد
> متاسفانه آبان و آذر و دی هم نتونستم بنابردلایلی بخونم
> بعد عید برم سنجش یا قلمچی؟؟


سلام
با این رتبه هیچ جا قبول نشدین؟دارو میشد!
بنظر منم سنجش بهتره...چون جامع هاش مناسب تر از قلمچین و تقلب کمتره

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام
> با این رتبه هیچ جا قبول نشدین؟دارو میشد!
> بنظر منم سنجش بهتره...چون جامع هاش مناسب تر از قلمچین و تقلب کمتره


نه دارو نزدم،فیزیوتراپی پردیس هم قبول نشدم حتی

----------


## Blue.moon

> نه دارو نزدم،فیزیوتراپی پردیس هم قبول نشدم حتی


انتخاب رشته خوبی نداشتین شاید):
چون من دیدم با ۴۵۰۰ اینا رفتن!!ایشالا امسال دولتی رشته دلخواه(:

----------


## Fawzi

> ممنون،میشه دلیل هم بیارید؟


سوالات 4ازمون اخر در سطح کنکور سراسری و استاندارد 
جامعه آماری هم بالا

----------


## Fawzi

> جامعه آماریش چقدره؟ و اینکه آزمونهای جامع ش با نظام جدیده یا جداست؟


ازمون امسال که با نظام جدید ادغام باشه یا نه 
اطلاع ندارم

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> انتخاب رشته خوبی نداشتین شاید):
> چون من دیدم با ۴۵۰۰ اینا رفتن!!ایشالا امسال دولتی رشته دلخواه(:


خب دیگه بحث در این رابط بیهوده است و فقط اعصاب منو خورد میکنه
بیخیال  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> من رتبه ام کنکور نود و هفت ۳۹۹۰ منطقه ۲ شد
> متاسفانه آبان و آذر و دی هم نتونستم بنابردلایلی بخونم
> بعد عید برم سنجش یا قلمچی؟؟


جامع سنجش شرکت کن
کلا چهارتاس
جامعه آماریش معمولا دو تای آخر از قلم چی بیشتره
و به نظرم تخمین رتبه‌ش خیلی دقیقه برای من فقط ۱۰۰ تا فرق داشت
با قلم چی ممکنه دلسرد بشی
اما بجز اون چهارتا خودت هم آزمون بگیر از خودت

----------


## Shah1n

> جامعه آماریش چقدره؟ و اینکه آزمونهای جامع ش با نظام جدیده یا جداست؟


سوالاتش شنیدم جداست اما درباره ترازش اینکه جداست یا مشترک خبری ندارم

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> جامع سنجش شرکت کن
> کلا چهارتاس
> جامعه آماریش معمولا دو تای آخر از قلم چی بیشتره
> و به نظرم تخمین رتبه‌ش خیلی دقیقه برای من فقط ۱۰۰ تا فرق داشت
> با قلم چی ممکنه دلسرد بشی
> اما بجز اون چهارتا خودت هم آزمون بگیر از خودت


کی باید برای این ازمونای سنجش ثبتنام کنیم؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_قلم چی داره تر میزنه خودم از دوستام میپرسم همینطور داره برنامه شو عوض میکنه ر.ی.د.ه تو کل اعصابا .....
برو سنجش و خوب سوال هاشو تحلیل کن_

----------


## Shah1n

> کی باید برای این ازمونای سنجش ثبتنام کنیم؟



تا 21 اسفند فرصت داری برای 4 تاش ثبت نام کنی
اولی جمع بندی پایه ولی سه تا بعدی جامع
ولی اگه بخوای فقط 3 تای آخر جامع رو ثبت نام کنی تا 3 اردیبهشت فرصت هست

----------


## matrooke

سنجش رفتن یک جَوه!
یه بنده خدایی یخ بار اومده گفته سنجش جامع ها تغییراته کنکور رو پیش بینی میکنه ازون موقع همه دارن میگن بدون استثنا سنجش! اصلا منطق توی طرح سوالات نیست!یه جا خیلی خوب کار میکنه یه جا اصن خود طراح نمیدونه چی کرده!یه سری سوالات میارن میبینی منبع اینا هیچ جا نیست بعد میری پاسخ نامه هم میبینی چیزی نگفته و یه جا خیلی ساده اورده یه جا بشدت سخته بی منطق!در کل میاد تعداد زیادی تغییر انجام میده حالا یهو یکیشون شانسی تو کنکور اتفاق میوفته!برای شوکه شدن خوبه ازمون رفتنش.
تقلب اون ۴ ازمون جامع هم خیلیه چون پاسخ نامه هم قبل ازمون میاد با گزینه. میانگین درصدهام تو یکی ازین سنجشا با کنکورم یکی بود اما رتبه به خیچ وجه (شاید درصدا شانسی این اتفاق افتاده براشون)
نظرم رو قلم چیه که بری.۴ تا ازمون کافی نیست.تو که رتبت بد نبوده پارسال پس میتونی سریع تر برسی ب قلم چی.
در کل بگم سنجش فقط این ۴تاش بدرد میخوره.
نظر من اینه که قلم چی بری و ۴ تای سنجش هم شرکت کنی (اگه تداخل داشتن نصف قلم چی برو نصف سنجش)
جفتشون بدی هایی دارن که بااین جیزی که گفتم دوتا همدیگه رو پوشش میدن.
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> تا 21 اسفند فرصت داری برای 4 تاش ثبت نام کنی
> اولی جمع بندی پایه ولی سه تا بعدی جامع
> ولی اگه بخوای فقط 3 تای آخر جامع رو ثبت نام کنی تا 3 اردیبهشت فرصت هست


ببخشید چطور باید برای این ازمونها ثبتنام کنیم؟

اینترنتیه دیگه؟
بعد مشخص میکنه که چه تاریخی و کجا امتحانش برگزار میشه؟ کارت ورود به جلسسه هم باید بگیریم؟

----------


## hamed_duty

من قلمچی رفتن رو ترجیح میدم..پارسال رفتم سوالات ریاضیش که پرت بود..سوالات جامعی که انتگرال و احتمال نداشته باشه و بعد بیان ی چیزای مزخرف و بدور از کنکور بدن به درد کنکور نمیخوره...ولی تنها نکته مثبتی که داشت این بود که تو ازمون های جامع چینش سوالای فیزیک رو عوض کرده بودن که عین همون تو کنکورم اتفاق افتاد..من از مون 1 تیر قلم چی رفتم بیش از حد استاندارد بود..همونجا گفتم کاش همه جامعا قلم چی میرفتم...این نظر منه...بعد یه چیزیم بگم که سنجش انقد تقلب زیاده.حتی ارسلان یزدچی هم جزو 100 تای اول کشور نمیشد...پس خاصیت جامعه آماری رو هم قشنگ گندش زدن

----------


## Fawzi

> سنجش رفتن یک جَوه!
> یه بنده خدایی یخ بار اومده گفته سنجش جامع ها تغییراته کنکور رو پیش بینی میکنه ازون موقع همه دارن میگن بدون استثنا سنجش! اصلا منطق توی طرح سوالات نیست!یه جا خیلی خوب کار میکنه یه جا اصن خود طراح نمیدونه چی کرده!یه سری سوالات میارن میبینی منبع اینا هیچ جا نیست بعد میری پاسخ نامه هم میبینی چیزی نگفته و یه جا خیلی ساده اورده یه جا بشدت سخته بی منطق!در کل میاد تعداد زیادی تغییر انجام میده حالا یهو یکیشون شانسی تو کنکور اتفاق میوفته!برای شوکه شدن خوبه ازمون رفتنش.
> تقلب اون ۴ ازمون جامع هم خیلیه چون پاسخ نامه هم قبل ازمون میاد با گزینه. میانگین درصدهام تو یکی ازین سنجشا با کنکورم یکی بود اما رتبه به خیچ وجه (شاید درصدا شانسی این اتفاق افتاده براشون)
> نظرم رو قلم چیه که بری.۴ تا ازمون کافی نیست.تو که رتبت بد نبوده پارسال پس میتونی سریع تر برسی ب قلم چی.
> در کل بگم سنجش فقط این ۴تاش بدرد میخوره.
> نظر من اینه که قلم چی بری و ۴ تای سنجش هم شرکت کنی (اگه تداخل داشتن نصف قلم چی برو نصف سنجش)
> جفتشون بدی هایی دارن که بااین جیزی که گفتم دوتا همدیگه رو پوشش میدن.
> موفق باشید


دکتر چرا شما نارنجی نشدید؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

نتیجه کلی : ازمونای جامع سنجش و قلمچی برید . باشد که رستگار شوید .

----------


## alireza7997

> سلام
> من رتبه ام کنکور نود و هفت ۳۹۹۰ منطقه ۲ شد
> متاسفانه آبان و آذر و دی هم نتونستم بنابردلایلی بخونم
> بعد عید برم سنجش یا قلمچی؟؟


صد در صد سنجش
اکثر رتبه برترا حتی اگه قلمچی هم برن در طول سال، بعد عید جامع سنجشو شرکت میکنن
نمونش یکی از دوستام..رتبش شد 3 توی منطقه 3
جامعه آماری سنجش به نسبت قلمچی کمتره ولی بعد عید تقریبا برابر میشه(شاید هم بیشتر)
فکر کنم تا دو، سه هفته قبل آزمون بتونی ثبت نام کنی
از آموزش و پرورش شهرت یا مدرست کد میگیری و بعدشم واسه تاریخ هایی که میخوای ثبت نام کنی، کد رو وارد میکنی
هر کد هم 18 هزار تومنه
فکر کنم از همه ابعاد پوشش دادم سوالتو :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Juliette

با توجه به اینکه طراحان سوال سنجش که از اساتید دانشگاهی هستند و استاندارد های سازمان سنجش امونهای سنجش پیشنهاد میگردد
تفاوت ازمونهای سنجش و کنکورسراسری در نحوه گزینش ایضا گزینشگر سوالات هست(نه حتی در بانک سوال) 
با سپاس

----------


## Shah1n

> ببخشید چطور باید برای این ازمونها ثبتنام کنیم؟
> 
> اینترنتیه دیگه؟
> بعد مشخص میکنه که چه تاریخی و کجا امتحانش برگزار میشه؟ کارت ورود به جلسسه هم باید بگیریم؟


هم اینترنتی میشه و هم حضوری
اینم سایتش:
ثبت نام آزمون سنجش
تاریخش همین الانم مشخصه ولی اینکه کجا برگزار میشه باهاتون تماس میگیرن
کارت ورود به جلسه هم نمیخواد
عین همون قلم چیه میری آزمون میدی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


هم اینترنتی میشه و هم حضوری
اینم سایتش:
ثبت نام آزمون سنجش
تاریخش همین الانم مشخصه ولی اینکه کجا برگزار میشه باهاتون تماس میگیرن
کارت ورود به جلسه هم نمیخواد
عین همون قلم چیه میری آزمون میدی



کارت ورود نمیخواد ؟
یعنی اسمت باید تو لیست باشه ؟؟؟_

----------


## Shah1n

> _
> 
> 
> کارت ورود نمیخواد ؟
> یعنی اسمت باید تو لیست باشه ؟؟؟_


شهر ما که اینجوری برگزار شد توی حوضه اسمتو توی لیست میدیدی دیگه کارت ورود نداشت

----------


## Moon.Sa

قلمچی بری بهتره
از طرفی امسال سنجش و قلم چی امسال ۳ تا آزموناش تداخل نداره ک ۳ تا جامع اصلیه! میتونی جفتشو بری
تا جاییم ک من میدونم ثبت نام میکنی س شنبه ی قبل آزمون میری تو سایت sanjeshserv اونجا کارت ورود ب جلست هست، پرینت میگیری میری سر جلسه!

----------


## zansia

فقط یکی از ازمونای جامع سنجش با قلم چی تداخل داره
میتونی هر دورو بری
ولی من خودم قصد دارم یه دونه قلم چی رو نرم
چون قلم چی فقط توی تراز های بالاش رتبه ها و تراز های دقیقی میده

ترازای قلم میشناسم ترازای جامع قلم چیش 5500 بود
رتبش شد 1100 منطقه

یه مقداری تو بعضی موارد قلم چی واقعا پرته :/

----------

